# Maryland 30 Point Buck



## skinzem

I know we have all hear about the big omish buck taken in Ohio by the omish dude, there was also a nice one that will probably score much higher, but not many pictures are out there yet....well here he is, taken in Newburg Maryland, just south of White Plains and Waldorf by the Potomac River...Craig


----------



## BKA




----------



## Branchminnow

BKA said:


>



Thats what Im saying.


----------



## DaGris

nice......................


----------



## Count Down

steroids?  Something was in his feed, thats for sure...Not even a good lookin rack...


----------



## Madsnooker

Count Down said:


> steroids?  Something was in his feed, thats for sure...Not even a good lookin rack...



That ugly rack would look beautifull on my wall!!!!


----------



## Count Down

Madsnooker said:


> That ugly rack would look beautifull on my wall!!!!


 

I'm just not a fan of the Non-typical racks...I like seeing equal and symetrical racks, the larger the better, maybe with a couple of drop tines....Those massive non-typs almost look like something is wrong with them... I'm sure they taste the same though..


----------



## Madsnooker

Count Down said:


> I'm just not a fan of the Non-typical racks...I like seeing equal and symetrical racks, the larger the better, maybe with a couple of drop tines....Those massive non-typs almost look like something is wrong with them... I'm sure they taste the same though..



I know what you mean.

Actually, the rack is more of a typical rack with many small stickers. To score so high as a non-typical you would think it would be more abnormal. 

To me that is one awesome looking typical with many stickers comming of the typical rack.


----------



## bclark71

huge buck


----------



## Dub

What a freak monster!!!!


----------



## Handgunner

He'd a been a sho'nuff nice one next year.


----------

